# Rock landscape under leaf shedding trees



## DavidFord (Oct 24, 2018)

I've done a lawn replacement, and most everything is mulch right now (mulch was free, and I was out of work). and I'm tired of looking at it.

Going to put in some 1-1/2" rock over some areas. Two of these areas are under trees, one deciduous, one a redwood (a neighbor's tree which is continually shedding dead needles all year long as it doesn't get enough water in our microclime).

Putting rock under these two trees is going to present the problem of getting rid of the leaves to prevent new soil creation. I do have a yard blower/vacuum, but that vacuum feature is going to get clogged trying to suck up the dry redwood needles.

I was just going to put the rock over weed barrier cloth. I'm concerned the leaves will just start creating more soil over the weed barrier. The areas are too large to set the rocks in cement. Money is still an issue.

I'm wondering what my options are for under these trees. I also get very high winds at times during the year (70mph sometimes), so packing sand between the rocks might be counterproductive.

Can rock be laid, then dry cement packed between the rocks, and then the dry cement wet in place with a hose?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

The tree roots still need oxygen exchange and water for a healthy tree. I'd avoid anything impervious or even semi-impervious (like landscape cloth, which is a waste of time and money anyway).

Spray a pre-emergent on the rocks and water it in. Use a leaf blower to clear pine needles and leaves as needed. Any weed breakthrough can get zapped with gly.

Another thought, mulch with pine straw and forget the rocks. Leaves only fall once a year. When the trees are done dropping leaves, clean the leaves and you're done for another year. The pine needles can drop whenever they want onto the pine straw mulch.


----------



## DavidFord (Oct 24, 2018)

The mulch looks bad. And this redwood tree drops year round. I cut down my own redwoods as they were essentially dying for lack of water (California drought zone), and I couldn't afford the water bill for keeping a lawn ($100/month).

Why is the landscape cloth a waste of time and money?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

DavidFord said:


> Why is the landscape cloth a waste of time and money?


It will not block weeds. The weeds will eventually germinate right on top of it. It will tend to clog and reduce water infiltration. Just a waste.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> DavidFord said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the landscape cloth a waste of time and money?
> ...


When we moved into our house last year, most of the plants in the front bed were dead or in really bad shape. The weeds were doing great though! Especially some bermuda that had somehow found it's way across a walkway and into the bed.

When I finally tore it up, it turned out that they had used landscape plastic... in a flower bed. No wonder the plants looked terrible. They didn't get any water. And you're right @Delmarva Keith. The weeds had grown right on top of it. The bermuda had rhizomes growing *under* it and was popping through the seams. The lady we bought the house from said she loved gardening...


----------

